# [SOLVED] CRT monitor goes black or fades after being on for awhile



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a CRT monitor that goes black when in full screen on certain applications. If I open up windows media and I put it in full screen the monitor has the image but if I were to do a 3d test while in direct x diagnostic it would turn black put the power light will still be on and lit green. The monitor is a KDS Part No. :VS-190 Model No. :KD-1911. Can someone help me ?


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CRT Monitor goes blank in certain applications when in full screen*

It would also fade out to black when on for a long while.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CRT Monitor goes blank in certain applications when in full screen*

Try another monitor or try your monitor on another PC to determine if the monitor or PC is the problem.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CRT Monitor goes blank in certain applications when in full screen*

I tried my monitor on my dell desktop and it worked for like 10-15 seconds and then it went black put the power light is still on. In order to get the image back I would have turn it off then on.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CRT Monitor goes blank in certain applications when in full screen*

I just opened up the monitor and when the heater turns off, the monitor fades and when I twist the metal box gently to the right the heater turns back on but if I turn it to the left it turns off and monitor fades. Is this fixable?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CRT monitor goes black or fades after being on for awhile*

"Possibly" fixable but probably not worth the expense considering the low cost of LCD monitors.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: CRT monitor goes black or fades after being on for awhile*

Also, CRT-monitors can 'hold' an EHT charge of up to 28,000V, more than enough to kill a person - Take very great care if working inside one unless you know exactly what you're doing.

As my colleague above says, it's very likely cheaper to replace with a new one, especially as it's now reaching the end of it's life - When 1 part starts to break down, it's a sure bet other bits will start to follow.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: CRT monitor goes black or fades after being on for awhile*

Oh,ok. I'll replace my CRT monitor not with a LCD but with another CRT, possibly a 21 inch or higher since they last way longer than LCDs.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The new generation of flat-screen monitors have improved drastically, regarding both build and picture quality, as well as using a lot less electrical power (big savings on electricity bills :wink.

Whatever you decide on though, good luck


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yea the power bill savings are pretty good but I just like to see true colors, good viewing angles, no dead or stuck pixels, multisync and they last for a long time and are pretty much going next to nothing nowadays. The obvious choice for me is a CRT.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You should go to some local stores and look over the LCD's. 
I would wager you will never go back to CRT's once you've lived a LCD.


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

I see LCDs mostly everyday and I don't think I'll be making the switch anytime soon simply because there are a lot of advantages choosing a CRT over an LCD especially with the price and durability. The only time I think I'll make the switch is when OLED displays become more affordable and possibly have a multisync capability, which I doubt will happen. Hmmmmm I wonder if you could set up a survey on this forum entitled CRT vs LCD on this forum.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sanjit61 said:


> Hmmmmm I wonder if you could set up a survey on this forum entitled CRT vs LCD on this forum.


No...... anything vs anything results in opinions and arguments. :smile:


----------



## DELETED 02/27/2022 (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL Tyree


----------



## Sporkinator (Aug 20, 2009)

I picked up an old used CRT at a thrift shop for $5, max resolution of 1280 x 1024.

I later picked up a used LCD at a different thrift shop for about $23, native resolution of 1440 x 900. It was tricky because I had to buy the VGA cable separately (This LCD only has VGA, no DVI or HDMI), but they just happened to have one hanging around in a section with various cables. It was also a 50% off sale, so it was normally $45. LCDs are are not as easy to find cheap like that though. I was lucky.


----------

